# Can't get Screensaver hack to uninstall



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay guys i have searched the forum tried everything i found to uninstall the screensaver hack. Every time i go through the process it tells me it was unsuccessful in an update. 

Any help would be great! I'm at a point of being completely lost now. Also its for 2.5.x screensaver hack.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Let's start with this. When you go to the Settings page (Home -> Menu -> Settings), what is the version info at the bottom of the screen, including anything after the numbers in the parentheses? (Those numbers within the parentheses won't mean anything to me, but the stuff before and anything after will.)


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

kindle is 2.5.3 and the ss is 0.4 

I'm guessing i need to hunt down the right version of the SS hack? I never thought about that.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The hack you installed came with an uninstall file. Did you keep it?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

izzy said:


> kindle is 2.5.3 and the ss is 0.4
> 
> I'm guessing i need to hunt down the right version of the SS hack? I never thought about that.


If you don't still have it, this should have the uninstall file you need: http://charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/hack2.5/kindle-2.5-ss-0.4.N.zip


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

If there's a + SS 0.x, that won't do it. I never added anything to the version tag, even in v0.4.N, so the uninstaller never removed it either . (And, technically, even now, when you use a custom version tag with my hacks, it's not an edit of the real file in the system FS, but a bindmount, so it's just a matter of removing the custom file in the userstore/deactivating/uninstalling the hack; the uninstaller doesn't do anything much except making sure the hacks won't be triggered at boot/shutdown, and cleaning up the few files installed in the system FS ).

Try clarknova's uninstaller, since I guess that's where it came from anyway: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=963004&postcount=2


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I've tried both of those files and it still won't uninstall the hack. I feel like i'm completely technologically illiterate which is not common for me.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

You might want to check this for a similar issue, check this: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1052233&postcount=382

It *should* at least cleanup the version tag, thus making official updates succeed. However, if the original hack didn't use the same naming scheme as clarknova's, you may end up whith a few *extra* files laying around in the system. (It shouldn't cause any problem, but it's not ideal).

So, it'd be great if you could still find the original hack you used in order to properly remove all traces of it.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I have tried all the things posted and the hack still won't uninstall. I think my kindle is trying to tell me something.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Err, re-reading your first post, do you mean that the *update process* itself fails? (With a U007 error code in the bottom left of the screen maybe?).

If that's the case, you need to re-install a jailbreak first before running the uninstall update files .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

When I restore factory defaults on my K2 prior to selling it to a friend, will that remove the ss hack, or do I need to manually remove the hack before restoring to factory defaults?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> When I restore factory defaults on my K2 prior to selling it to a friend, will that remove the ss hack, or do I need to manually remove the hack before restoring to factory defaults?


Factory reset will not touch the hacks (or other software updates/changes). All it really does, as far as I can tell, is delete all your documents and reset various data, but it does not touch the actual application firmware.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Factory reset will not touch the hacks (or other software updates/changes). All it really does, as far as I can tell, is delete all your documents and reset various data, but it does not touch the actual application firmware.


Thanks. I figured that was the case, and now I discover that MeganW already told me that in an email message. Sorry to bother you (and sorry I didn't remember, Megan.)


----------

